# Washington County EMS, Texas.



## FNGperpetual (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello, I'm interviewing with Washington County EMS in Brenham Texas. I was curious if any of y'all had any first-hand experience with the company?   I was curious about pay ,workplace culture ,what the city of Brenham is like. 

The website says EMT Basics get 33 thousand a year and EMT paramedic get 39000 a year. But, a  hiring form that states that paramedics get 13.50 per hour. Maybe it's the 24 on 48 off schedule. On another note the website communicates that they have a community EMS service ! 

I'm an EMT intermediate with six years experience combined nine-one-one and ift. I live in the San Antonio area right now. At this point I'm waiting till Austin Travis County opens up another hiring process or going with Acadian.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 21, 2017)

according to their website:  *2014 Pay Structure - PARAMEDIC @ $46,000/YR http://washingtoncountyems.net/employment* 

honestly, just judging from their website, it looks like a pretty small agency (based solely on http://washingtoncountyems.net/Portals/92/Org Chart.pdf).  That isn't a necessarily a bad thing, and it might make for a decent PRN gig

Why are you interviewing with a company without knowing the pay?   you can probably request that information from HR, about how they structure their pay rates so you know what they will be paying (so you know if it's even worth it).


----------



## FNGperpetual (Apr 21, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> Why are you interviewing with a company without knowing the pay? you can probably request that information from HR, about how they structure their pay rates so you know what they will be paying (so you know if it's even worth it)



Good point. Honestly I don't know.  They contacted me the other day wanting to set up an interview. So I went ahead and set the interview up. After reviewing the website it appeared to be better than the options I have here in the San Antonio as of now.  Good idea I'll go ahead and ask HR.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 21, 2017)

San Antonio area is better. Washington is competent with OK medicine but a people trap. Long hours, low wages, lots of command and brass and very busy on a punishing schedule that doesn't respect you as a person. There's a reason they are perpetually hiring.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Apr 21, 2017)

Got it that makes sense. 


RocketMedic said:


> San Antonio area is better. Washington is competent with OK medicine but a people trap. Long hours, low wages, lots of command and brass and very busy on a punishing schedule that doesn't respect you as a person. There's a reason they are perpetually hiring.



Where would you recommend applying at? Somewhere within a 2-hour radius from San Antonio.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2017)

FNGperpetual said:


> Got it that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Where would you recommend applying at? Somewhere within a 2-hour radius from San Antonio.



As an I? AMR, Acadian, Southern Cross, that new "Acute medical services", an urgent care, or maybe like Wilson or Caldwell County.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 22, 2017)

Go to medic school and check out Williamson County EMS. County third service dual medic, 56k/year starting, promotional ladder, station based, 24/48 and one of if not the best retirements in the state if not the nation for EMS. 

San Marcos Hays County EMS is a good place. Same with Marble Falls Area EMS. Schertz is another that comes to mind as well as Bulverde Spring Branch. Fayette County EMS is decent as well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wordsarewords (Apr 23, 2017)

Wilco is okay if you like the culture they have there. It's pretty self fellating though. 

I'd do San Marcos Hays County EMS or try out ATCEMS -- sucks for the first year as a paramedic there but once you're done you'll make some serious cash.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 23, 2017)

pairofmedic said:


> Wilco is okay if you like the culture they have there. It's pretty self fellating though.
> 
> I'd do San Marcos Hays County EMS or try out ATCEMS -- sucks for the first year as a paramedic there but once you're done you'll make some serious cash.


The only thing I don't like about San Marcos/Hays is the schedule- 24/48s are rough.


----------



## wordsarewords (Apr 28, 2017)

They don't work 24s anymore. They've started to move to 12s.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 29, 2017)

pairofmedic said:


> They don't work 24s anymore. They've started to move to 12s.


San Marcos or where?


----------



## wordsarewords (Apr 29, 2017)

San Marcos. It's one of the only agencies I'm going to try and go for because of that. Not sure how long their NEOP is though because for awhile it was six months.

I just interviewed with MedStar in Fort Worth and enjoyed the interview. They seemed very professional and they seemed to care about their employees. They have yearly bonuses and they have power loaders on all of their trucks. The cool thing about their new bonus structure is that if you work more OT, you'll get a higher bonus. They are fairly progressive as well and they recently switched from a tiered paramedic system to just having all their medics having the same scope. Just seemed like a cool system.

Right now I'm in New Orleans for the foreseeable future and I'm hoping to interview with NOEMS in June.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 29, 2017)

pairofmedic said:


> They don't work 24s anymore. They've started to move to 12s.



They still have 24 hour trucks. Not all but some. 

Austin does a fair amount more self-fellating than WilCo does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wordsarewords (Apr 29, 2017)

I would disagree, but I know more Wilco cats than I do ATCEMS.

If you get hired on at San Marcos now you won't be on a 24 hour truck as they're phasing them out.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 29, 2017)

pairofmedic said:


> I would disagree, but I know more Wilco cats than I do ATCEMS.
> 
> If you get hired on at San Marcos now you won't be on a 24 hour truck as they're phasing them out.


I'm interested, actually. How do they pay at San Marcos??
MedStar has always interested me as well, but I am here in Houston for school. Creek is hiring too.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Apr 30, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Go to medic school and check out Williamson County EMS. County third service dual medic, 56k/year starting, promotional ladder, station based, 24/48 and one of if not the best retirements in the state if not the nation for EMS.
> 
> San Marcos Hays County EMS is a good place. Same with Marble Falls Area EMS. Schertz is another that comes to mind as well as Bulverde Spring Branch. Fayette County EMS is decent as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Thank you handsome Rob!  

I'm checking out Goliad County and karns County at the moment.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Apr 30, 2017)

FNGperpetual said:


> Hello, I'm interviewing with Washington County EMS in Brenham Texas. I was curious if any of y'all had any first-hand experience with the company?   I was curious about pay ,workplace culture ,what the city of Brenham is like.
> 
> The website says EMT Basics get 33 thousand a year and EMT paramedic get 39000 a year. But, a  hiring form that states that paramedics get 13.50 per hour. Maybe it's the 24 on 48 off schedule. On another note the website communicates that they have a community EMS service !
> 
> I'm an EMT intermediate with six years experience combined nine-one-one and ift. I live in the San Antonio area right now. At this point I'm waiting till Austin Travis County opens up another hiring process or going with Acadian.



I did the oral interview and I did not hear back from them when they said they would reply. For now I'm going to keep volunteering in Floresville and holding out to find a paid nine-one-one job.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Apr 30, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> As an I? AMR, Acadian, Southern Cross, that new "Acute medical services", an urgent care, or maybe like Wilson or Caldwell County.


Yes sir as an EMT intermediate.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 1, 2017)

FNGperpetual said:


> Yes sir as an EMT intermediate.



Best advice is get your medic. The world is a strange place for Intermediates.


----------



## FNGperpetual (May 1, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Best advice is get your medic. The world is a strange place for Intermediates.



Absolutely brother the opportunities for a paramedic are huge and comparison the basic and intermediate. Hopefully I'm ready for the switch how's the basic for a year and been an intermediate for 5. The only thing is that an intermediate I haven't done a lot of IV medication administration..some. every now and then. But the basics patient assessment scene management , iv skills,I'm somewhat confident in.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2017)

Giving meds is probably the easiest thing I do at work...making the decision on what med to give or whether or not to even give meds is the tougher decision. 

You have more than enough experience to be successful as a Paramedic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FNGperpetual (May 1, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Giving meds is probably the easiest thing I do at work...making the decision on what med to give or whether or not to even give meds is the tougher decision.
> 
> You have more than enough experience to be successful as a Paramedic.
> 
> ...


Got it thank you sir


----------



## TransportJockey (May 2, 2017)

FNGperpetual said:


> Yes sir as an EMT intermediate.


Avoid acute medical services. They're a transfer service out of my neck of the woods and don't have the best rep 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------

